# توصيل أسلاك الدرايفر وربطها بالموتور



## اجراس الرحيل (23 يناير 2013)

سلام عليكم اخواني 
قمت بعمل لواخة درايفر واحده (l298&l297) ولوحة انتر فيس 
وقمت بشراء ماتور من نوع
[h=1]57BYG[/h][h=1]تقريبا مثل هذه 2 phase 57BYG(1.8) square stepper motor length 76mm-in Stepper Motor from Industry & Business on Aliexpress.com[/h][h=1]لكن لا استطيع ان احدد الاسلاك الواجب توصيلها في لوحة التحكم[/h]كيف ذلك ؟
واي الاسلاك استطيع ان اقل عنها aa , bb
[h=1][/h]


----------



## h_s0404 (1 فبراير 2013)

*رد: توصيل اسلام الدرايفر وربطها بلموتور*

ارسل لنا صورة الدائرة التى صممتها وان شاء الله نستطيع مساعدتك


----------



## المغترب63 (13 فبراير 2013)

اجراس الرحيل قال:


> سلام عليكم اخواني
> قمت بعمل لواخة درايفر واحده (l298&l297) ولوحة انتر فيس
> وقمت بشراء ماتور من نوع
> *57BYG*
> ...


 
السلام عليكم
بما أنك تستخدم هاتين الدائرتين l298&l297 , يعني أنك تستخدم محرك الbipolar (لذلك تهمل السلكين الوسطين الابيض والاسود) فيكون عندك كما في الصورة المرفقة . 

وبالتوفيق


----------



## منصور888 (26 فبراير 2013)

او بالايفو ميتر ... كل سلك تشبكة مع سلك ثاني اذا صوت الجرس للايفو ميتر يعني السلكين هم حق قطب هذة طريقة سهلة لكن تاخذ عليك وقت
النقطة الثانية والاهم من خلال جولتي علي المواتير معظمها تجي معها تعليمات عن كل سلك فيها


----------



## اجراس الرحيل (26 فبراير 2013)

مشكووووووووووورين الشباب بارك الله فيكم لكن اخي استفسار 
لما اشبك الماتور في الدائرة بصير الماتور جامد جدا ما بقر احركة ولكن لا يتحرك مع العلم اني اكون مشغل برنامج المك3 وحاطط رسمه وشغاله


----------



## momomid (27 فبراير 2013)

جزاه الله عني خيرا. الأمر جد مهم و شكرا


----------

